# November Raft Supported trip on the RIO MARAÑÓN, Peru



## nnikirk (Jul 4, 2010)

A unique opportunity to experience the Rio Marañón as a work and cost-shared expedition during November, 2018. This will be a small group, minimum number of 6, and maximum number of 10. The group will consist primarily of kayakers with one 16’ cargo raft and one 15’ cataraft for support. Experienced kayakers are invited to participate.

Experience the Rio Marañón, a biodiversity hotspot of global importance. This valley has one of the highest levels of endemism in the world. The Rio Marañón is the main stem source of the Amazon River and is one of the last major free flowing tributaries to the Amazon, making it a vital link between the Andes Mountains and the Amazonian Jungles. The average flow at this time of year is 17,000 CFS, but with rain it can double in a short period of time. There are some exciting class IV rapids at high water, but there is also a fair amount of class II and III whitewater. Several of the hardest rapids are quite long and more difficult than the toughest rapids on the Colorado River through the Grand Canyon. 

The upper Amazon River, with its unique dry-forest, the flora and fauna, and the people that support themselves from its nutrient-rich waters are all under threat due to mega-dam projects. We are working with others to protect the Rio Marañón, its ecosystem, and the lifestyle and culture of those that live along its path. Participants will have the opportunity to interact with the remarkable people that live along the Rio Marañón who maintain a lifestyle deeply connected to nature.

CONTACT: Lacey Anderson 
email: [email protected]
Website: No Coolers – Kick the Cooler Habit

PRICE PER PERSON: $750 ($550 deposit due *now*)

INCLUDES: 
* Transportation*:Equipment transportation: Cajamarca to Balsas (put-in)​Puerto Malleta (take-out) to Bagua or Jaen of all expedition gear.​Participant Transportation: Cajamarca to Balsas (put-in)​Puerto Malleta (take-out) to Bagua or Jaen of all participants ​* Complete Camp Kitchen*
* All Camp Dinners *
* Expedition Water Filter *
* Major 1st Aid Kit*
* River Rescue Kit*
* Bilingual Safety Kayaker*

NOT INCLUDED:
* Hotels or meals in the cities.*
* Breakfast and lunch on the river*
* Personal River equipment: PFD, Helmet, Water shoes, dry bags *
* Personal Camping Items: Sleeping bag, sleeping pad, tent.*
* Transport from Lima to Cajamarca.*
* Transport from Jaen or Bagua to Lima. *
* Insurance of any kind.*

SCHEDULE: *November 15 to 23, 2018*
One full work day is required before the actual river trip, for camp food preparations. Once at the river, we will spend 7 days rowing/paddling. There will be another partial work day on the last river day for clean-up of equipment and readying for transport. 

FOOD: 
Our dinner menu will be basic, quick and easy to prepare, consisting of healthy items easy to find in Peru’s traditional Mercado’s, such as: lentils, rice, pasta, beans, potatoes, carrots, onions and other non-perishable or semi-perishable items.


----------

